# cabinet air flow



## kewl32 (Feb 11, 2014)

ok guys, you did it to me. Im building a curing cabinet out of an upright freezer. i have a dual temp controller and have it hooked to a hot plate in the bottom of cabinet. it's 16 below zero in illinios this morning and have no prob keeping 52 degrees. the other side plugged into freezer, and am able to control from 55degrees to -10 degrees. I also installed the humiditstat and ultrasonic humidifier. I seem to be able to hold 80 rh pretty easy. Now i have installed a 5 inch computer fan near the top side of cabinet and am in the process of cutting a fresh air hole near the bottom. I think im going to go with the louver dryer vent idea to cover the holes. But Heres my questions. Knowing a little about curing, i know that having the right temp and rh is very important to promote the correct water transfer for the meat. but if i introduce air transfer into the cabinet is that going to promote a skin on the product, which in turn will inhibit the water transfer just as bad as not having the correct rh? and if not how would i control the fan if i dont want it to run all the time. and if i dont  run all the time, how often and for how long should i run it?


----------



## bigrub (Feb 12, 2014)

air flow is inportant, actualy you start with more air flow and reduce as product cures. I put a volt controller on my 12 volt pc fan, cheap $10 charger with many volt tips. I wll look for art I saw on actual flow rates, nice to know but i do not know how to convert to one chamber. Start high and lower it weekly of after a few days. Stops case harding of outside. I did not cut in vent just openned door for a few min every day or two. The ciring ranges i needed were 55-75 deg F and Hum 65-85 %, depending on product all started at the high end and were then stepped  down. If you did not att ditiatal controllers for temp and humidity, they are very noce and cheap, easy to assemble. any questions just ask.


----------



## kewl32 (Feb 12, 2014)

well thanks for replying, So your saying continuous air flow is good and it doesnt hamper the water transfer, thats great!! Now your saying to start fan at a higher speed and step it down. how fast are the step downs, every couple days or weeks and would i keep humidity at the upper end of the range since i have constant airflow? and do you run the fan all the way to the end of dry down? sorry for all the questions but i want to get it all right in my head.


----------



## bigrub (Feb 12, 2014)

glad to help. with casing like hog, start with high humid 75-85% for few days to week, use higher fan setting, step down hum one a week say 5% an lower fan speed., depending on sausage they usually call for demt to be reduced along with hum. They usually end at 60% hum 50-60 deg, little or now fan . That is the holding area for long cure sausages. and also solid meats like pork loins for loma and eye of rounds for bresola .two good books if you want to get into it. The Art of Making Fermented Sausages by Marianski and Charcuterie by Ruhlan and Polcyn. Controlerrs I bought on line ebay for temp and hum, they have 110 and 220, in US A i think best for 110


----------



## bigrub (Feb 12, 2014)

link to converting freezer to curing cabinate

http://benstarr.com/blog/how-to-convert-a-refrigerator-for-curing-meat-or-aging-cheese/


----------



## kewl32 (Feb 12, 2014)

thanks so much, people just dont know what a resource this site is to anyone wanting to try there hand at a wide range of smoking,curing or just talking to someone that has the same interest. Im sure when i fire this up ill have more question. so thanks again for now


----------



## seadog92 (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm just starting my conversion from fridge to chamber.  I've got the humidifier and temperature regulator, but was not aware that I had to have a fan inside.  Is this a firm requirement?  So far I've been able to escape putting holes in the chamber so that it will still function like a fridge in an emergency.  Please advise.  Thanks.


----------



## bigrub (Feb 18, 2014)

need fan to move air, do not need to have holes or vent to outside, just open door for a few minutes every day or so to get out stale air.


----------



## seadog92 (Feb 19, 2014)

WHEW, that's a relief.  Thanks Bigrub.


----------



## bigrub (Feb 19, 2014)

will work fine


----------



## mark66 (Aug 24, 2014)

If it's frost free freezer there is a fan inside.I just wired mine to run continuously.As far as heater inside I am using defrost heating element.


----------

